# On Demand Printer - No Fulfillment (Does This Exist?)



## theronin (Jun 28, 2018)

I run a drone store and wanted to add some one-off merch namely custom tees maybe a hat. But I want to do all the fulfillment myself. Basically, I will manually send orders to the on-demand printer who makes the shirts. The shirts get sent to me. I in turn send out to the customer. I get that this is not the most efficient way to do this but this will be very low volume and I prefer to not have two different fulfillment processes since my main product is not the shirts (and I do not want to pay for fulfilling my own stock).

Thanks for any feedback if something like this even exists. It seems everywhere I've looked wants full integration into your online store and do their own fulfillment.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Look at sites like printful.com.


----------



## theronin (Jun 28, 2018)

I've looked at all the "usual suspects" like printiful and they only fulfill themselves if not completely integrate into your site if not take over your entire fulfillment. The exact opposite of what I am looking for.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You can have Printful send the shirts any place you like, including your own address. From their POV that is still fulfillment, as nothing about sending it to you costs them less or takes less of their time than sending it to anyone else.

If you are going to be saving-up orders until you have like 10, or whatever, perhaps they would give you a deal on shipping. Send them an email and inquire (assuming there isn't some clear statement in their FAQ).


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

theronin said:


> I've looked at all the "usual suspects" like printiful and they only fulfill themselves if not completely integrate into your site if not take over your entire fulfillment. The exact opposite of what I am looking for.


You can manually order through Printful. I have, though not recently. Also at CustomCat, and probably all rest.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

theronin said:


> I've looked at all the "usual suspects" like printiful and they only fulfill themselves if not completely integrate into your site if not take over your entire fulfillment. The exact opposite of what I am looking for.


I've ordered one-offs a lot from printful, right on their site, and always have the item shipped directly to me.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

theronin said:


> I've looked at all the "usual suspects" like printiful and they only fulfill themselves if not completely integrate into your site if not take over your entire fulfillment. The exact opposite of what I am looking for.


This is what ready-made integrations are designed to do, because this is what most people want.
If you submit the designs manually, then you control what the delivery address is.


----------



## theronin (Jun 28, 2018)

All, thank you for the feedback. I will give this a shot.


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

Or you can find a small business-oriented printer (hint.hint....like me) that does this kind of merchandise work. 
Send a PM and I'd be glad to help!


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Perhaps I can help you.

Been printing heat transfers since 1987 (sub and pigmented) and even tried offering my own POD service years ago but gave it up as people wanted an online store. 

Some years ago I drop-shipped for a client and it worked out quite well for her, myself and her customers but alas, she moved on to other things and dropped her t-shirt business.

I prefer the onsies and maybe you can give me a message to see if I can help.

Fred
Melbourne FL
USMC Retired


----------

